# If you come over to Nutkinland...



## Cyberzombie (Sep 19, 2003)

...PRETTY PLEASE WITH SUGAR ON TOP do *not* post a "Hi, I'm a newbie" thread.  Please.  We've had about 643 of them in the last week and it's getting a tad bit old.  So just don't do it.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 19, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ...PRETTY PLEASE WITH SUGAR ON TOP do *not* post a "Hi, I'm a newbie" thread.  Please.  We've had about 643 of them in the last week and it's getting a tad bit old.  So just don't do it.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.





I be guilty as charged, matey. Sorry. *hangs head in shame and walks toward the plank*


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 19, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I be guilty as charged, matey. Sorry. *hangs head in shame and walks toward the plank*




You're fine, Djeta.     We don't mind having an influx of new posters, either.  Just no more newbie threads.  It would make me ever so happy.


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 19, 2003)

Arr, enough with yer complainin, landlubber. A well-mannered cutthroat knows to introduce hisself afore he carves ya to bits.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 19, 2003)

Avast me buckos, I see a ship to scuttle and she be named Nutkinland!  Ho-ho-ho!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 19, 2003)

Scuttle all ye want, matey.  Just don't say "Hi, I'm a newbie!"


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 19, 2003)

But I want to be kicked in the junk and have my wallet taken.  Pretty please.  And I'm not even a newbie.  Just a lazy oldie who never comes around much anymore.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2003)

Arrhh!
Maybe NL should be re-thinkin' ye're habit o' makin' a big deal outta greetin' tha newbies 'fore ye be goin' over here and telling ENworld what ta do.

Tha' only reason newbies be postin wit' a big "HELLO - I'm a N00B" is cause that's what they read others did *on your boards.*
They assumed that's what they should be doin', naturally.

I say you should be dealin' wit' it on yer own boards, matey.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey CyberZombie, I'm not going to be posting to NKL anymore. Can you somehow get rid of my account?

EDIT : For Pete's sake people. I asked CZ this here because I figured CZ was online and checking and I figured it would be a quick way to contact CZ and really not that big of a deal. I was not trying to be overly dramatic so please stop jumping to conclusions. When I leave a message board or forum for whatever reason I just don't like to have an account open there, since it *can* lead to more spam. I probably should have waited until I signed into my email but I didn't. *shrugs* I really did not think that it was that big of a deal. 

This whole situation is really just silly and it's a shame it got dragged over here at all.


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Sep 20, 2003)

Does this make anybody else want to go there and post "Hi I'm a newbie" thread?

If you allow it for one poster, you should allow it for all of them.  Regardless of how many newbies show up.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, I posted a n00b thread there before I saw this request. But honestly I'd do it again. 

Can I ask why you're dropping out, Djeta?
Edit: Nevermind. I searched NKL and found the relevant threads.


----------



## A2Z (Sep 20, 2003)

Ar, the Reaper he be as pleasant as always is sees.  Ar!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 20, 2003)

Maybe an official "Newbies, sign in!" thread might be a good idea.

Cyberzombie, I am amazed that you had 643 newbie threads.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2003)

This really seems like the wrong board for this complaint...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I am amazed that you had 643 newbie threads.




That was what we call a random large number exaggeration.

As for this being the wrong board, I agree. I've tried to start some discussion about it in my own n00b thread over at NKL. Maybe I should just start a new thread altogether over there.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Sep 20, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This really seems like the wrong board for this complaint...



Don't blame me, I had nothing to do with this.

_Nutkin arches one eyebrow and looks at CZ._


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 20, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Hey CyberZombie, I'm not going to be posting to NKL anymore. Can you somehow get rid of my account?





What happened? You were really well-received over there.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2003)

Jeff,

Check my n00b thread over there for what seems to be the answer.

Jay


----------



## BOZ (Sep 20, 2003)

*link deleted*


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 20, 2003)

Hmmm. Boz, I would appreciate it if you did not post a link to a thread slamming me on another board. 

In my defense , another user over there was giving me a very difficult time and realizing that it is my word vs. his and not caring about being a member of Nutkinland to argue it, because frankly, message-boards are not my life, and I'm not wasting my time nor energy getting into a "fight" with someone who can not agree to disagree. It's not that I can't take it, it's that I think it's stupid and would rather not be a part of it. I think I'll stick here, where people can disagree without resorting to childish name calling and lying. 

There was a debate thread in which said user did not agree with me, and when I stated that it was obvious that we would never agree and asked that we just agree to disagree said user continued to give me a hard time. I ceased responding to the thread due to bad and scary incidences with people online who can't just let disagreements go in the past.

Mods, I apologize for having to post this here, but since that link Boz posted is pretty much a link to a bunch of people saying very unpleasant things about me, I felt like an explanation was in order.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 20, 2003)

Folks, in many cases the road between nutkinland and EN World is a one way trip.  We absolutely do not want you dragging your Nutkinland rants and attacks back over here in any form.  There's a reason Nutkin requires personal attacks to go into a specific place at NL.  Say all the nasty things you want to about us over there, but don't come over here to rub our noses in it.  Thanks.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 20, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> ... here, where people can disagree without resorting to childish name calling and lying.



 I'll see your opinion and raise by all the reported post e-mails I get on an average day. 

As for Nutkinland... Too bad that you let a disagreement get you down so much as to prevent you from posting on that board. 'cause many people there like you...


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Sep 20, 2003)

Djeta, don't let one thread like that make you feel so bad.

Oh well, if you don't post anymore at Nutkinland you will be missed.  Its not often we get n00bs who aren't idiots.

--Lonely Spikey


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 21, 2003)

For what it's worth, Djeta - if it's the peanut-allergy thread that's the issue with you and NL, I don't recall ever seeing so many people posting that they agreed with someone than on that thread.

If you need everyone to agree with your approach, and/or not argue with you, than I don't think you're aware of what NL IS.

It is categorically unable to not argue.
If that is what you want, you should go back - they treated you very well for the most part.

If that is not what you want, than don't go back - noone's putting a gun to your head to take abuse.
I only go there when I really need to vent, or need some abuse thrown my way - god knows, NL is more than happy to supply me with the latter.


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Sep 21, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, Djeta - if it's the peanut-allergy thread that's the issue with you and NL, I don't recall ever seeing so many people posting that they agreed with someone than on that thread.
> 
> If you need everyone to agree with your approach, and/or not argue with you, than I don't think you're aware of what NL IS.
> 
> ...



Wow reaper, I applaud your ability to ignore the bad blood between you and people at NKL and be pretty impartial.

--Impressed Spikey


----------



## Darkness (Sep 21, 2003)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> Wow reaper, I applaud your ability to ignore the bad blood between you and people at NKL and be pretty impartial.



No kidding.
Rock on, reapersaurus!


----------



## Psion (Sep 21, 2003)

> Djeta, don't let one thread like that make you feel so bad.




w3rd.

I got a little uptight after one thread there in a similar situation where folks could just not agree to disagree. It had me stomping out of the place, mad at everyone there.

In reality, it can be a pretty cool place, I was just letting 1 or 2 hotheads "Ruin" it for me. I resolved simply not to take their bait. After doing so (and taking my lumps for saying bad things about NKL when I was really mad at 2 people), it turned out to be a fun place to be from time to time.

So moral of the story for Djeta: don't let one or two [insert NKL appropriate expletive here]s get your goat.


----------



## Akunin (Sep 21, 2003)

Preach it, Reaper.  Very nicely stated.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 21, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'll see your opinion and raise by all the reported post e-mails I get on an average day.




And how many would that be?


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Sep 21, 2003)

They be queer folk anywhere outside the South Farthing.  You'd all best be stayin' to home.  Don't go mixin' with any Outsiders.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 21, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And how many would that be?



Oh, about 26.26.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 22, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, Djeta - if it's the peanut-allergy thread that's the issue with you and NL, I don't recall ever seeing so many people posting that they agreed with someone than on that thread.




Hey. Thanks. No, that wasn't the thread. Nor was it someone's newbie thread. It was completely unrelated to both. 

S'ok though. No need to discuss it any further here.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh, about 26.26.




Looks like I'll have to increase that to give you more work


----------



## Snoweel (Sep 22, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> ...because frankly, message-boards are not my life...




_snip_



> ...It's not that I can't take it...




_snip_



> ...I ceased responding to the thread due to bad and *scary* incidences with people online...




Pfeh.

With argu-f00 like that, it's little wonder you felt uncomfortable at Nutkinland.

And bonus troll-points for asking CZ to delete your account _in this thread._


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 22, 2003)

Snoweel, kindly read my edited post.

Thank you.


----------



## BVB (Sep 22, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ... do *not* post a "Hi, I'm a newbie" thread.  Because if you do, we'll kill you. Dead. No joking. We've had about 13,643 of them in the last week and we're getting a tad bit miffed off. So just don't do it.
> 
> Thank you for your attention, you poor silly sods.




Wow. Sounds kinda elitist over there. Or maybe some sort of repressive regime that stands against good manners and/or freedom of expression.

Is "cyberzombie" a title that represents a feeling that you're walking dead, with no life of your own in Nutkinland? Just another cog in the machine? 

Personally, I'd be proud to be a newbie again. A newbie of attitude, of goals, of outlook. Because "newbie" means you've got a refreshing perspective on life that's yet to be squashed. It's good to be a newbie.

So I say to everyone: Get yourself to Nutkinland and announce proudly that you are a newbie! Reveal your true nature! Stand up and be noticed! Kick Cyberzombie in the junk and take his wallet! And other silly newbie stuff!


----------



## Henry (Sep 22, 2003)

I believe this discussion has gone on longer here than it REALLY needs to. This thread started about an NKL issue, and continued based on an argument from NKL, so if parties involved still feel a need to discuss it further, BFD in NKL really needs to be the place to do it - on the QT, instead of this thread becoming a DMZ, IYKWIMAITYD.

Feel free to curse me out over there for closing it, too.


----------

